# TENOR TOURNAMENT (Quarterfinal #3): Lauri-Volpi vs Bjorling



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Giacomo Lauri-Volpi, Italy, 1892-1979 (defeated Domingo 19-5)






Jussi Bjorling, Sweden, 1911-1960 (defeated Alagna 18-6)






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

As much as I simply adore Jussi and grew up with him as one of my top 3 favorite tenors back then, I must give the vote to Lauri-Volpe because the plaintive sadness of his voice and his touching way of executing the "discogliea dal velli" was heartbreaking.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Maaan, this Lauri Volpi has got some tricks up his sleeve. He can sing tenderly or with power and then he sings from 1:40 to 2:00 and I'm thinking "what's even happening right now? His pianissimo has a pianissimo?? Is there a word for that??" I really dig this guy. He's been the revelation of the tournaments for me.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

It says that I've already voted for this poll?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh what to do? What to do? I prefer the sound of Bjoerling's voice, and he is and will no doubt always be one of my favourite tenors. That said, Lauri-Volpi is just that bit more imaginative with his phrasing, so I guess I will have to offer the palm to him.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Oh what to do? What to do? I prefer the sound of Bjoerling's voice, and he is and will no doubt always be one of my favourite tenors. That said, Lauri-Volpi is just that bit more imaginative with his phrasing, so I guess I will have to offer the palm to him.


Same feeling here, Lauri-Volpi delivers more emotional impact with each phrase.
On the other hand, I much prefer Bjoerling's voice for its sheer beauty of tone.

Well, I voted Lauri-Volpi off previous round, I guess I'll do the same here on similar grounds: specific vibrato, variation of tone (sometimes quite distracting). Just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was not familiar with Lauri Volpe before this contest and I was very impressed with the beauty, restraint and pathos in his version, but Bjorling won because of the incredible beauty of tone he has plus the involvement with the lyrics. Bjorling vocal beauty would be most welcome today but his Mr Potato Head looks would not endear him with the video crowd. My word, but he was plain. Maybe the most beautiful tenor voice of all, though.
I read what everyone else said after I wrote the above. Everything everyone else said about Lauri Volpe is true, but perhaps because I get sentimental for the glorious Bjorling voice I still am glad I voted for him.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bjorling brings to this his customary vocal purity and sincerity, but Lauri-Volpi brings more. In addition to the unmistakable feeling that Italian is his own language, there isn't a note that isn't felt from the inside of him. It's a deeply personal utterance, full of inward intensity, almost delicate, and without the histrionic turn at the end that mars some renditions. I've never enjoyed this aria, or Lauri-Volpi, more.


----------

